# under the stairs cellar



## knockabout (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's our new wine cellar under the stairs. Hubby made it from unusable space. We're so excited to get to start filling it now!


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks useable to me! 

Quick question, the diagonal sections in your unit - are they just snugged in? Or did you use some sort of corner bracket? We're looking of doing a similar unit in our cold storage unit once we rip everything out.


----------



## knockabout (Jul 22, 2013)

They' re snugged in, with a bit of gorilla glue.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks good, won't be long before it's filled.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 22, 2013)

i want the bottle on the bottom...lol
nice job, and using that spot under the stairs is smart...


----------



## JohnT (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice! I would add one of those wall mounted corkscrews.


----------

